# Converting a gas engine to steam



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I screwed up  I broke a valve tappet on my 2 hp briggs. I'm not sure If I want to replace it but in the mean time I have this










































Its a 5 Hp Briggs & Straton gas engine, it came off an old generator that quit working. The problem was with the engine, the intake valve was stuck, I fixed that though.

The the cam is already timed for 1 intake and 1 exhaust. A little fine tuning will help though, but now I have to add 2 additional lobes exactly opposite of the other 2 lobes. I would like someone to machine them, but will probably end up welding them. 

Ok, the 2 lobes needed: Would anyone like to machine them for me? I will pay you of course, but I just need 2 little lobes machined so I can weld them to the cam.

Hope everyone takes an interest in this, its an easy way to build a steam engine. 

Cedge, did you recieve my PM?


----------



## Cedge (Jun 29, 2008)

Ranger
I'm afraid cutting cam lobes is something I've got no experience with, at all. I'd be quite happy to do it, if I knew more about the process, but I'm lost on this one little dude.

Steve


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, Thanks.

I hope another fourm member in the lower 48 will take the challenge. I might just have to take my last resort to welding. :'(


----------



## ksouers (Jun 29, 2008)

Ranger,
You could build up the lobe with the welder then profile it with a file. Good learning experience. 
Mostly you'll learn you don't want to file anything anymore. 

Seriously though, filing it won't be that bad if you use a soft grade of metal to build up the lobe. And it'll make you a better welder. You don't want to add any more metal than you're willing to file off.


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to weld the lobes on myself. I need to practice welding first, I have some round bar that I can make lobes on.

Hopefully I will get the intake lobe done today. Pictures will follow at the end of the day.


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 5, 2008)

I welded the lobes on Thrusday. I used a little lincoln MIG welder, after careful grinding and trial and error, it works.

I can get about 500 RPM on about 40-50psi of air, after that the air pushes open the valve and it doesnt work as well. This 5hp engine probably devlops about 1hp on air, or I hope it does. 

Video uploading.


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 5, 2008)

Just take my advice, listen to the voice in the video. Whenever I say, I'm going to start it up......well turn down the volume then. When engine stops listen to voice then turn down volume  

This engine is LOUD
http://www.youtube.com/v/JxaVER4U6d4&hl=en&fs=1

I'm running this engine on about 40-50 psi of air. I get about 500 RPM. After you cross about 50 psi the valve opens on the intake and the engine doesnt run as good.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice project Ranger, I've been following with interest, you have a lot of focus!!!


----------



## rake60 (Jul 5, 2008)

Well done Ranger!


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like you are having fun) I built an air compressor out of a 5 hp Briggs. It worked great for a few years. 

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice job Ranger. There was a link on the interweb somewhere about a guy doing that conversion. Looked interesting then, more so now. Is this engine you want to put in steam buggy?

Eric


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 5, 2008)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Nice job Ranger. There was a link on the interweb somewhere about a guy doing that conversion. Looked interesting then, more so now. Is this engine you want to put in steam buggy?
> 
> Eric



Yes, this engine is probably going to be the one to put in the steam buggy. It has power, but low speeds. Well for a steam engine it has about the right speed. Now I need to build the boiler, look at the medium sized monotube boiler thread in this catagory. I'm just wondering about the speed of the engine, will it be enough? I'm probably going to have to use some big back wheels.


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are some pice of the camshaft, it looks sloppy but it works great





















This type of thing is easy to do to almost any 4 stroke gas engine.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 6, 2008)

Well done kid!!! I didn't know that it was possible to convert a gasoline engine to run on steam/air. Congratulations on your engine and on your cam building/welding.---Brian


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 6, 2008)

On this engine I have added a drip vavle on the cylinder. Actually its more of a bolt in a threaded hole. Until I get a valve it will work


----------



## evanpan (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, Moore. 
I wonder whethere there are any difference between the pdf conversion sdk I am tetsing these days and the one you mentioned above. Any suggetsion will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.    



Best regards, 
Pan


----------



## abby (Dec 3, 2015)

I am not quite sure of the meaning of evanpan's post , it probably wrongly posted , however I have never seen this thread before and wonder at the conclusion.
There are a host of obstacles needing to be overcome in order to use an engine designed for internal combustion for use as an external combustion engine.
The most obvious is the fact that the valves are back to front and the timing required for steam admission and exhaust are absolutely different to a petrol engine cycle.
I won't go so far as to say it can't be done but have to wonder at the statement "This type of thing is easy to do to almost any 4 stroke gas engine."


----------



## charlesfitton (Dec 3, 2015)

Fun project.


Put a spacer under the intake valve spring and you can get the pressure up a bit higher...may give you a few RPM and a bit of power.  

Might be interesting to contemplate a new head with the cam (through pushrods) operating a set of ball valves, or the like.

Keep it up.


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 4, 2015)

No differences Pan.


----------

